# Права пациента



## L5-S1_7mm (6 Янв 2014)

Настасья Филипповна написал(а):


> при выписке мне категорически не отдали снимки КТ и рентген после операции.


См. ст. 22 Федерального закона «Об основах охраны здоровья граждан в Российской Федерации».


----------



## FlyLady (6 Янв 2014)

Витиевато написано))



L5-S1_7mm написал(а):


> ст. 22 Федерального закона «Об основах охраны здоровья граждан в Российской Федерации»



"5. Пациент либо его законный представитель имеет право на основании письменного заявления получать отражающие состояние здоровья медицинские документы, их копии и выписки из медицинских документов. Основания, порядок и сроки предоставления медицинских документов (их копий) и выписок из них устанавливаются уполномоченным федеральным органом исполнительной власти"

А снимки - это тоже к документам? 
Описание снимков же дали. 

А реальный опыт есть? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть.
Или ссылка на тему Форума, может, было уже где.
У нас  в поликлинике "рентген" как-то через раз дают, логика и причины не понятны.


----------



## La murr (6 Янв 2014)

FlyLady написал(а):


> А снимки - это тоже к документам?
> Описание снимков же дали.


В идеале, снимки, равно как и описание оных, выдаются на руки пациенту. Лечебное учреждение копирует себе всё для проверки специалистами ОМС.
Если пациент выполнил исследование за свой счёт, удерживать снимки врач не вправе - он может взять у пациента только копию заключения (я делаю именно так - в моей поликлинической карте *только копии*).


----------



## FlyLady (7 Янв 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Если пациент выполнил исследование за свой счёт


А если по квоте (как было у нас)?


----------



## La murr (7 Янв 2014)

*FlyLady*, мне не отказали дать снимки. И там же, в Центре, сделали копии заключений пред- и послеоперационных обследований.


----------



## FlyLady (7 Янв 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> мне не отказали дать снимки. И там же, в Центре


Думаю, с нашим Центром это частная,  отдельная история. Когда я уже после выписки туда звонила (и  по поводу снимков в том числе), мне сказали, приезжайте, привозите диски, всё Вам сделаем и  запишем.
Он совсем недавно начал работу и  потому пока, так сказать,  _он больше заинтересован в пациентах, чем пациенты в нём. _В смысле, не потому что Центр плохой или ненужный, а потому что люди о таких Центрах еще мало знают, потому и квоты получаются быстро, отсюда и очереди небольшие. Но это вопрос времени.

Возвращаясь к теме автора  и ст. 22 вышеуказанного закона, хотелось бы немного прояснить.
Если человек лечится или лечился в РФ (ДМС; ОМС; квота; просто, деньги в кассу, что еще может, быть не знаю...)  то ему, по его запросу, обязаны выдать копии мед документов (описание снимков). А сами снимки???

Гарантирует ли данная статья (ст .22) при  обращении автора темы в мед учреждение с письменным запросом, получение ею еще и снимков? Так понимаю, что да?


----------



## La murr (7 Янв 2014)

*FlyLady*, не тот прав, у кого больше прав, а тот, кто знает свои права.
К сожалению, в большинстве случаев пациент принимает поведение докторов, как должное (примеры форумчан - наглядная демонстрация этого). Но ведь каждый из нас тонко чувствует, где с ним поступают вопреки логике: мне, например, необходимо отследить динамику лечения, возможно, что придётся обратиться в другое лечебное учреждение, а предоставить подтверждение проведённого вмешательства, лечения, обследования я не могу - мне ограничили доступ к моим же медицинским документам! Это в корне неверно.
Права пациента оговаривают, что я, как пациент, имею право на доступ и владение информацией о своём здоровье.
В общем, и юридическая подоплёка, конечно же, есть во всём этом.
Интересно было бы, если врачи пояснили момент удержания снимков клиниками, докторами.


----------



## Настасья Филипповна (9 Янв 2014)

Спасибо большое за полный, аргументированный ответ. Теперь знаю, на что опираться, чтоб забрать снимки. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы все хранилось "в одних руках".


----------



## L5-S1_7mm (12 Янв 2014)

Раз уж я «создал» тему, пусть и это в ней будет:
Права українського пацієнта за законодавством України


----------

